# Kochkunst und Angeln



## Serephit (16. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

kennt jemand einen Guide, um Kochkunst und Angeln effektiv und gleichzeitig skillen zu können? 

- Kochkunst 1-450 (nur mit Fischrezepten)
- Angeln 1-450 (mit Ortsangabe woch ich die Fische angeln kann, welche ich für Kochkunst benötige)

Es spielt keine Rolle, ob der Guide in Englisch oder Deutsch verfasst wurde; er sollte nur aktuell sein.

Danke für die Hilfe 

Grüße


----------



## Bluebarcode (16. August 2010)

ich hab es geliebt die rezepte und die fische zu finden, auch wenn ich manchmal gemogelt hab und google befragt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du kannst ja bei anglerrezepten auf buffed schauen...und dann in den kommentare der fische stehen meistens gute angelplätze. Einen richtigen guide hab ich leider nicht zur hand.

mfg.


----------



## Serephit (16. August 2010)

Bluebarcode schrieb:


> ich hab es geliebt die rezepte und die fische zu finden, auch wenn ich manchmal gemogelt hab und google befragt habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke für deine Hilfe. Alles manuell rauszusuchen ist meine "Notlösung". Da ich erst heute Abend dazu komme, versuche ich mir natürlich die zeit zu sparen und frage, ob jemand einen guten Guide kennt, der meine Fragen beantworten kann. Wozu die Arbeit zweimal machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Michro (16. August 2010)

Etwas weiter unten stehen die Rezepte
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/57132-kochguide/


----------



## Serephit (16. August 2010)

Michro schrieb:


> Etwas weiter unten stehen die Rezepte
> http://www.buffed.de...7132-kochguide/




das habe ich gesucht. vielen lieben Dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Den Thread hab ich selber auch schon gefunden aber nicht ganz nach unten gescrollt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

